
Khashoggi Furor Is Over: Finance Elite Flocking to Riyadh - prmph
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-24/hsbc-ceo-fink-tell-saudis-future-is-bright-post-khashoggi-furor
======
Cheyana
Well, HSBC used to handle Mexican cartel money and Blackrock was investigated
for a massive tax fraud scheme so I would be surprised if an article about
this would elicit any kind of shock or surprise from anyone.

